# Concrete finish



## MendocinoPaint (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello i have a concrete walkway to do in front of a vert busy grocery store. I have just about finished grinding off the old failed stain and clear coat. I was thinking of using kelly moore 8100 in satin for the the finish in solid coler. Are there any other good options ?


----------



## ISellPaintInIdaho (Jan 3, 2018)

Mot sure what 8100 is, and I sell KM. I'd ask your KM rep about Monopole products. They make a great concrete stain, and several finishes based on performance.


----------

